# 12 volt thunder! Pottsville PA!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

MECA and IASCA (sq and SPL)
Details on IASCA soon.

Dave puts on a great show! hope to see you there!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

good lord jesus i hope my car is ready. but i doubt it


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gotta see how far that is from Baltimore.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

RandyJ75 said:


> Gotta see how far that is from Baltimore.


2.5hrs give or take. its an easy drive. I used to make that drive every year to support Dave's shows.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

that show was awesome last year.

i highly recommend going 

http://goo.gl/maps/NVTCl


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> that show was awesome last year.
> 
> i highly recommend going
> 
> 40.683059,-76.192664 - Google Maps


Does this mean you will attend?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

2 Hour drive from me, might show up just to meet people


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am excited to get my car judged for the first time


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys 
Been busy busy busy so haven't given this thread much attention my apologies but as the others mentioned above this is a very nice event every year...layout is good...food nearby...12 volt Dave invites the local cub scouts in and they sell food and drinks (hot dogs, chips, burgers, soda, water, and etc)...dunkin doughnuts and KFC also right next to the event....car wash right up the road..I've got the sq judge locked in with Spl as well...probably add one more sq judge to handle install and Rta..and we are set...

If you guys have any questions or need help with directions as it gets closer you can 
PM me here 
Call the number listed on the flyer to speak with 12 volt Dave himself 


Heads up to those attending this will be the location of regional finals this season as well (like last year) the weekend of 9/21 and 9/22

Josh


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mike
I believe this will be an IASCA 2x event if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mike
> I believe this will be an IASCA 2x event if I'm not mistaken...


Thanks Josh. Kind of a haul for me if it's a 1x.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No go for me. 1 show a month is my limit.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I am going to try to make this show, my wife is out of town that weekend and I have Monday off. Anyone else doing Mod Street for SQL. Also might be looking to split a room with somebody, anyone getting a hotel.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unfortunately il be away this week


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bring this one to the top.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump to the top 
2 weeks 

Guys and girls this is a nice event that 12volt Dave does annually...layout is nice...

Hope to see a bunch of you there!

Josh


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Should be a great event! I'll have to catch some of you guys at State Finals there.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

somone should let ANT know so he can put it in this weeks diyma email.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm going to try and make it but only as a spectator.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoping I can ride up with Navy Chief to this show. Hope to meet some more of the DIYMA group.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

hopefully I'll be able to figure out who's who when i get there since I've never met any of you


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Should we mandate name tags? Or does looking for Bigfoot work?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> looking for Bigfoot work?


No, EVERYONE knows the difference between a Bigfoot and a Yeti...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We will be in town Saturday afternoon- doing a group dinner if anyone is up for it!


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

4 hours away, and I'm in state. If only my car would make it


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> We will be in town Saturday afternoon- doing a group dinner if anyone is up for it!


Where are you guys staying, anyone need someone to split a room with.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Hoping I can ride up with Navy Chief to this show. Hope to meet some more of the DIYMA group.


 Maybe I already have someone to spilt a room with, are you coming for sure Glen. We might just throw Andy (req) in the bed and make him come with us.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

0_o

thats kidnapping...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IASCA SQ trophy's ordered and will be here Thursday!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

If I could be judged early....arrggg....want to go.....not sure I can pull it off.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I could get you done ASAP- just doing Iasca?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> If I could be judged early....arrggg....want to go.....not sure I can pull it off.


Change anything since the last show?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I could get you done ASAP- just doing Iasca?


Yes.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Change anything since the last show?


I tweaked the right tweeter mount, pushing it further back against the windshield.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool. Hope it helps.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Hoping the weather holds out for us, but I'll be there nonetheless!!! Doing some tweeks to the car to gain a few more points on the score sheet. Hopefully, I can get them all done and get the car put back together before Sunday.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Maybe I already have someone to spilt a room with, are you coming for sure Glen. We might just throw Andy (req) in the bed and make him come with us.


I say we do that, we can even let him sit in the back seat, that's a long trip to be stuck under the tonneau cover LOL


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like it's shaping up to be a great show! 

As Brian said dinner plans for Saturday night are going to be discussed!

Mike we will accommodate you as best we can I know it's a haul for you but I hope to see you there! 

Josh


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah yeah I'm going. I'm leaving my house Saturday mid morning or so and I can only stay until about 2pm on Sunday. So I'll just drive my own car so I can leave when I have to.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> Yeah yeah I'm going. I'm leaving my house Saturday mid morning or so and I can only stay until about 2pm on Sunday. So I'll just drive my own car so I can leave when I have to.


If you want to crash at the house in York and drive up Sunday morning you are welcomed to. Give me a shout to let me know


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times! BUMP!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I usually don't have a hard time making decisions....this is odd.

Pro's:
I should be able to qualify for finals with this show.
Fun before I die.


Cons:
It's going to rain.
I don't feel like affording a hotel so I would be pulling some crazy middle of the night drive, sleep on the side of the road....this would suck with rain.
My car is still making me nervous...I meant to take it over to the mechanic this week but never got to it.
I have been slacking on home duties / time with my woman and need to catch up there.

2 to 4....mmmm I still want to go though....I have to wait and see what happens tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Local news reports mud slide in Pottsville....Tornado on the ground to the west and heavy heavy rains with flash flooding!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

hope everyone is ok!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Local news reports mud slide in Pottsville....Tornado on the ground to the west and heavy heavy rains with flash flooding!


Oh wow. That's crazy. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

uhh. i hope the show does not get rained out... is that a thing?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i did get bad here but has stopped for now but who knows how long this clearing will last


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

My headlights were flickering last night against the garage wall at idle....so I toasted another alt or the pully on the other end is failing and hopefully that's the squeal noise as well...with the rain and also time issues I can't make it. 
I hope everyone in Pottsville is safe. 
Have a good show peeps.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hopefully it's just an idler or tensioner. Would explain the squeak... Alt's are under max load about 1800-2400rpm.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Hopefully it's just an idler or tensioner. Would explain the squeak... Alt's are under max load about 1800-2400rpm.


I suspect tensioner...when I had the timing belt changed my guy messed up the tensioner the first time and had to replace it. Hmm the squeal is activated at 1700ish...possibly when the alt is really kicking in.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

yippie the rain just got really bad again


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Watching tom clark now....looks nasty


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

its been going on and off and has stopped for now but i was pouring like crazy


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck to all that are competing. Wish I could make it


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

La Dolce Casa
16 W Broad St, Tamaqua, PA 

Dinner here 7pmish for anyone in town tomorrow night- great food and great prices... Best Italian I've had outside of ny!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Good luck to all that are competing. Wish I could make it


Not coming out Eric?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Can someone explain how it works for judging with 2 organizations, MECA and IASCA. Do you pay to each organization and they have seperate judges for SQ. What are the costs for IASCA judging.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Meca will have its own set of judges as will iasca. Iasca is $20 if you are a member and $25 for non members.

See you tonight for dinner?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> See you tonight for dinner?


Unfortunately I won't be there, I'm leaving really early tomorrow morning (3 a.m.) see you then.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

leaving now!

see you soon.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking like its travel with your head up your _____ day today! Long lines of 0 productivity!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We are seated just inside the front door- near the foot of the stairs.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. See ya soon!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

See you guys in a little over 12 hours, going to bed now.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i'll see all you tomorrow. what time is everyone trying to show up?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Shows usually get moving at ten in the morning. We will be there a little early to help setup I'm sure. Bring a chair and a pop up tent if you have one. Sunburn and/or rain sucks. 

We are at the holiday Inn express in Frackville PA. See you all in the morning!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

In the parking lot ATM demoing and such...


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i'll be there early so i'll be able to go home and get sleep before work but i may stay till noon at the latest


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you then  

-andy

I'll be in a green tidied shirt


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It's midnight and NavyChief will be here at 4am to pick me up to go to the show....so it's either very little sleep or none at all. Well, at least I get to meet some good peeps at the show! I think I'll bring my 12 x 12 canopy so if you wanna come hang out and get out of the sun (or rain) feel free!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

see you all tomorrow


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Some rain but a great turnout!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool. How many in sq? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all - This was the first show I attended and wanted to thanks to everyone who gave me a chance to listen to their setup. 

I don't remember everyone's names so this is my attempt at a list:

Brian, Andy, Mike, 370Z, Blue Chevy Truck, Brandon, Ron, and Harold.

Everyone was really friendly and I was excited to meet people into car audio as much as I. It's nice to know there are other folks that will sit in their car for hours tuning. I don't know if that will hold water with my wife, but at least I know I'm not alone.

I'll get around to starting a build log for my 2000 VW Passat. I've only done car audio because I like to have it sound good to me, but who knows, maybe you'll see me in the lanes. If nothing else, hopefully I'll have a rig that will put a smile on your face.

Thanks again to everyone to help put the event together.

-Scott

PS - An extra thanks to Brian who helped me swap some gear and be all set for my install. Saved me a drive up to Syracuse.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Scott I'm glad you came out. Hopefully next time we meet. I will have something you can demo. By the way it was good to meet you. We need all the people we can get to keep this sport alive!!!!! By the way I'm Mike.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah Scott! It was a pleasure to get your feedback! There is a midrange discrepancy in my left side that I found with the rta after we were talking about it. A problem from 1-3k I was trying to correct the problem I ran out of battery and couldn't time align haha. 

But the show was real fun, the first time I didn't actually compete. Lucky I didn't since I do need lots more tuning gand tweaking. I took a few pictures that I'll throw up. Nothing crazy. Bed time though. 7+ hours there and 7+ back just to hang out is a bit much.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

It was another great event in Pottsville PA...had a great turnout and speaking for myself I had a great time...

It was a change not competing and concentrating on directing the show but I really enjoyed it...

Kudos to the judging team 
MECA sq 
Howard-mike-Zenner

MECA Spl
Scott

Iasca sq
Brian-mic 

Iasca Spl
Scott 

You guys were efficient and effective...Scott Snyder pulled doubled duty for Spl and kicked ass today...

Kudos to the host 12volt Dave, just another awesome event

Thanks to all the competitors for coming out and the new members we got today!!

Hope to see you all in September (9/22) for regional/state finals! 

Josh


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i was nice to meet you all i had a good time.

by the way my name is Doug and i owned the red VW GLI

and it was nice talking with you Andy and getting your advise it was much appreciated.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

12:30 home- alarm @ 5:00 am.... Was worth it tho!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks josh and Scott more in the am...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got home, 22 hours round trip. Damn that was a long day. Thanks again to Brian, Howard and Mic for all the input.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Was nice to meet everyone and finally put some faces to forum names. Plan to attend again come september and hopefully get to demo a few more vehicles. Glad the rain held out for most of the day.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

After my 4 hour slumber I struggle to get out of bed... During the drive through the parking lot I dont see my only coworkers truck... I call him- no response... He calls back a few seconds later- I woke him up... Going to be a long 10 hours! Lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so pissed i missed this. someone say a 300zx was there?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Shameless plug...- http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...0-tintbox-spring-iasca-event-northern-va.html


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Shameless plug...- http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...0-tintbox-spring-iasca-event-northern-va.html


Guess it's never too early to think Spring?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> so pissed i missed this. someone say a 300zx was there?


There was a 370Z there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Results? Pics? How many in Pro-Am?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Results? Pics? How many in Pro-Am?


There were winners and there were losers.
A few in Pro Am

This Donk won RTA with a 33!! All pro audio drivers, had great tonality but horrible image and stage.
[IMG]http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w258/chefhow/0039D0FE-5B56-47EE-8860-1B5A3E00072D-6603-0000039760F373BF_zpsd1be0cf0.jpg

Just an FYI, this thing sat on 31" rims and was so tall I had to climb up to get in it for judging. I'm 6'5"...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Howard I really would have rather seen Zenner climb up in there....would have ALMOST been as good as him needing a booster seat for go karts 

Can't say enough what a great time it was before, during, and after the show...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I was only able to grab a few photos before the rain forced everyone to close up their cars. Though the rain was off and on most of the day, many didn't feel like loading and unloading there cars every 20 min. Despite the rain, the show was great, had a good turn out, and was very well organized. Special thanks to all of the judges, promoters, sponsors, and Dave Clews for putting on a wonderful show. With that being said, here are the photos I was able to get.


Tweeter by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

TT Audio Accord by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Tom Shaw by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Req - Andy Ranger by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Rain Makers by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Josh & Ashley by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Engine by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Eclipse system by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Eclipse Amp by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Eclipse 5444 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Chevelle by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the photo's Howard and Tom.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i just stood in the middle and spun 360* for these shots.




































































































this is turbo5supra telling navychief how bad his truck is









and this is when it started down-pouring :'(


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Das how the NE do it!  Looks like to be a great event!.. Good job Josh!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Das how the NE do it!  Looks like to be a great event!.. Good job Josh!


Chad 
Thanks for the props however I can not take all of the credit...Howard had the foundation built extremely well for me to just step in and run with it...couple that with being surrounded by a great group of judges (Zenner, Howard, shaw, stills, brian, and Snyder) and also shops around us that love car audio and not only build but promote and host (12volt Dave and Syracuse customs and more)...finally a great competitor group that travels all over for these events plus an equally great spectator group...well then it's really pretty easy to do this and makes it very rewarding on a personal level...

Thank you all!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> Chad
> Thanks for the props however I can not take all of the credit...Howard had the foundation built extremely well for me to just step in and run with it...couple that with being surrounded by a great group of judges (*Zenner, Howard, shaw, stills, brian, and Snyder*) and also shops around us that love car audio and not only build but promote and host (12volt Dave and Syracuse customs and more)...finally a great competitor group that travels all over for these events plus an equally great spectator group...well then it's really pretty easy to do this and makes it very rewarding on a personal level...
> 
> Thank you all!


:disappointed::bigcry:


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> :disappointed::bigcry:


Mic 
Well I'm sure a lot of people would think your comment or faces just put me in an awkward position but honestly mic I've worked hard behind the scenes bringing back members to MECA that gave it up over the way things may have looked at shows they attended in the past...in our area....many people were not excited to find out you were Judging yesterday...but I am glad to say it went over well in the end...you've been to the top of the pedestal as a competitor and a judge having traveled around the world and all of those titles below your name are nice to read however stop for a moment and look around things aren't what they used to be....it can't be everyone else...

I hope you take my criticism in a positive light and use it constructively...I was as diplomatic as I could have been....

Josh


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mic
> Well I'm sure a lot of people would think your comment or faces just put me in an awkward position but honestly mic I've worked hard behind the scenes bringing back members to MECA that gave it up over the way things may have looked at shows they attended in the past...in our area....many people were not excited to find out you were Judging yesterday...but I am glad to say it went over well in the end...you've been to the top of the pedestal as a competitor and a judge having traveled around the world and all of those titles below your name are nice to read however stop for a moment and look around things aren't what they used to be....it can't be everyone else...
> 
> I hope you take my criticism in a positive light and use it constructively...I was as diplomatic as I could have been....
> ...



Originally I thought maybe it was just a friendly omission, but now that I know I was left out intentionally that makes things so much better....

Perhaps you should also take a few moments and ask who helped Howard even get started and build things to what they were to make it so easy for you to take over?
Who trained Howard, Mike and Brian to judge and be as good as they have become?
And Who was the one who originally brought in Scott to run SPL at events?

Believe me, you're not the only one who has busted their ass for this stuff.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic 
Again I paid you respect for what you've done and where you've gone...as for me busting my ass I said my job was easy because of the ground work laid prior to me by Howard.....what I said I busted my ass for was regaining members that said they were done with it....besides the entire first post where you weren't mentioned was the people that have donated their time to MECA shows for me this season...you felt slighted for some reason..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mic
> .besides the entire first post where you weren't mentioned was the people that have donated their time to MECA shows for me this season...you felt slighted for some reason..


Brian judged MECA?

I guess thats another area we differ. After a show, I thank everyone involved, all the Hosts, promoters and supporters and the entire judging staff, regardless of my personal feelings towards them. Everyone puts their time in it for little more than hanging out with friends and maybe a decent meal.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Brian judged MECA?
> 
> I guess thats another area we differ. After a show, I thank everyone involved, all the Hosts, promoters and supporters and the entire judging staff, regardless of my personal feelings towards them. Everyone puts their time in it for little more than hanging out with friends and maybe a decent meal.


I did say you did a good job and i bought you a drink while you were judging..remember? 

And I thanked everyone see a couple posts back 

Personal...sorry mic you are the only one taking it personal...I shook your hand yesterday and id do it tomorrow as well..

As for differing, of course we differ on things..nothing wrong with that 

Yes brian judged judged MECA...I think I already said that


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

Good Show except for the rain
I would like to make a request that the SPL vehicle should have been parked on one end of the parking area & SQ Vehicle on the other end. All SPL cars should have been silent until they are judge so they would not interfere with the SQ judging with the set up that was present on Sunday


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BAD Trailblazer SS said:


> Good Show except for the rain
> I would like to make a request that the SPL vehicle should have been parked on one end of the parking area & SQ Vehicle on the other end. All SPL cars should have been silent until they are judge so they would not interfere with the SQ judging with the set up that was present on Sunday


Thanks for coming out 

that is something that's tough all the time...spl and sq and space....as for Spl being quiet except for kehls (spelling) truck every once in a while they were pretty subdued most of the day...

Hope to see you back in September


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be back in September


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

One thing that I was not happy about that when my SS was be judged by Mic, the Powerbass Ford was playing his system 2 parking spaces away and I believe that interfered with my score which has been scoring in between 240 & 253 the last 2 shows
Hopefully this can be address in the future I am going talk to Moe with IASCA to if this can added to the Rules


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> :disappointed::bigcry:





BAD Trailblazer SS said:


> One thing that I was not happy about that when my SS was be judged by Mic, the Powerbass Ford was playing his system 2 parking spaces away and I believe that interfered with my score which has been scoring in between 240 & 253 the last 2 shows
> Hopefully this can be address in the future I am going talk to Moe with IASCA to if this can added to the Rules


While I've never been in your truck a 253 is a very high score. 275 is a perfect score. Don't look at the overall number- compare it to the other numbers of the day. A 230 is typically a very respectable well above average score. This isn't the first event mic has judged with loud vehicles around- its not often sq can be judged when nothing is going on-


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

I only got a 196 which is low, I have just got back into it i was involved in IASCA back in the in 1985 thru 1990 I did take 2nd in the National in Scottsdale AZ in 1986
Can you tell me if Mic is a conservative judge


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

i did read a few posts that some competitors where not happy about Mic being a Judge


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say yes.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Scott I'm glad you came out. Hopefully next time we meet. I will have something you can demo. By the way it was good to meet you. We need all the people we can get to keep this sport alive!!!!! By the way I'm Mike.


Thanks Mike. Next time maybe I'll wear a hat that can give yours a run for the money  Sep 22 looks good for me and maybe my car will be ready to get some good ears on it.

BTW - I don't see the event on IASCA or MECA web sites?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope I am neither conservative nor generous. I judge honestly and in accordance to the rulebook. The IASCA rulebook is very specific with what each category points values are and how to use the point values based on specific criteria and what the system presents.
I give very specific feedback and comments, probably more than most judges in any organization so competitors have something concrete to take away from the show and can look at the scores, each category and make adjustments.

As a competitor I know how frustrating it can be to travel to shows and get nothing more on a scoresheet than "good job" and no rhyme or reason for deductions.
I am all about helping each competitor learn and improve.
When I train judges, I train judge to do the same.

Some people do not like honest feedback in accordance to what the rulebook dictates, bc thats not what they are accustomed to at other shows. thats fine.
i just take offense to anyone trying to say I have any bias toward anything or anyone.

If you have further questions about your scores, feel free to PM me or you also have my number


----------



## BAD Trailblazer SS (Jul 1, 2013)

I would have to agree Mic Scored my vehicle low! I am just getting back into it I was a competitor back in 1985 to 1990 and thing have really changed


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Results from Pro/Am class 2012 IASCA Finals for Comparison

1. John Fisher (USA) *227*
2. Klifton Keplinger (USA) 225 *(long time competitor)*
3. Jason Glass (USA) 221 Tiebreaker (Tonality score)
4. Jim Bishop (USA) 221 Tiebreaker (Tonality score) *(2 time IASCA champion)*
5. John Davis (USA) 220
6. Louis Chouinard (Canada) 217 *(SBn champion)*
7. Blair Williams (Canada) 214 *( previous Finals Champion)*
8. Robert McIntosh (USA) 188
9. Shawn Beaman (USA) 187


Results from Expert Class
Expert Solo

1. Scott Buwalda (USA)* 234*
2. Fred Lynch (USA) 231.5
3. Brian Mitchell (USA) 223.5
4. Vince Miranda (USA) 210

as Brian mentioned. 240 is a REALLY high score. 250 is extremely inflated.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BAD Trailblazer SS said:


> I would have to agree Mic Scored my vehicle low! I am just getting back into it I was a competitor back in 1985 to 1990 and thing have really changed


The numbers originally posted are numbers I'd be impressed to see out of Eldridge or Buwalda- and those are cars that are built from the ground up to do this. 

The rules have very explicit diagrams- they even require judges to use headphones to get a good firm baseline for tonality. 

Please don't take this the wrong way- the best thing for you to do is download the sq portion of the rule book and review the charts... Then climb into someone else's car and apply those charts to it. I say this because once you become accustom to your car it becomes your baseline and most people have a hard time getting past that.


----------



## freshdesigns (Jul 2, 2013)

I found you post


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good time as a spectator this round, but next time I will have my vehicle there. Either way it's a good time and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.

The SPL/SQ vehicle separation thing is a PITA at every show I have been to, don't see that changing anytime soon. I hope we can keep everyone from arguing about scoring, it's a very subjective concept and on top of that differing condition effect everyone's hearing and numbers will change no matter what. Let's also keep in ind that even if you have judged or believe you know what a car should sound like, the guy next to you might feel the same way and both could be right, wrong or opposite. Show up, enter the car, if it's really good you'll win no matter the numbers. No amount of background will let you know what a particular judge is thinking nor how he will score that day.

I appreciate meeting everyone out there and can't wait for the next one. I want to thank Mark (Navy Chief) for letting me ride out there with you and thanks to everyone else for being so welcoming!


----------



## freshdesigns (Jul 2, 2013)

so we are working to better our vehicle's scores so tell us how to tune and use time correction to make them the closest to perfect as possible..So Mic10is what is the best method of use of time alignment to make the most perfect situation possible and should we use rear speakers as fill or not..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> I had a good time as a spectator this round, but next time I will have my vehicle there. Either way it's a good time and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> The SPL/SQ vehicle separation thing is a PITA at every show I have been to, don't see that changing anytime soon. I hope we can keep everyone from arguing about scoring, it's a very subjective concept and on top of that differing condition effect everyone's hearing and numbers will change no matter what. Let's also keep in ind that even if you have judged or believe you know what a car should sound like, the guy next to you might feel the same way and both could be right, wrong or opposite. Show up, enter the car, if it's really good you'll win no matter the numbers. No amount of background will let you know what a particular judge is thinking nor how he will score that day.
> 
> I appreciate meeting everyone out there and can't wait for the next one. I want to thank Mark (Navy Chief) for letting me ride out there with you and thanks to everyone else for being so welcoming!


dude, I would have loved to have met you and put a face to a name. Mark's truck has alot of potential and is a very cool ride.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

freshdesigns said:


> so we are working to better our vehicle's scores so tell us how to tune and use time correction to make them the closest to perfect as possible..So Mic10is what is the best method of use of time alignment to make the most perfect situation possible and should we use rear speakers as fill or not..


Welcome to the forum. There is a plethora of information on this forum. I have no doubt through a few quick searches that you can find a starting block to find the information you are after.

After that, its a matter of putting what you read into actual practice and finding what works for you in your specific situation.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

You recall at the end of the show after award when You, Howard and Mike were standing on the curb talking to Mark? I was next to him hehe. We'll do some talking soon enough I'm sure, there are a few shows and I want to hit all of them.



Mic10is said:


> dude, I would have loved to have met you and put a face to a name. Mark's truck has alot of potential and is a very cool ride.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> You recall at the end of the show after award when You, Howard and Mike were standing on the curb talking to Mark? I was next to him hehe. We'll do some talking soon enough I'm sure, there are a few shows and I want to hit all of them.


Um.....sure...lol
Actually this isn't possible bc Mike never stays til the end of any show unless he has to..lol
So it would have had to be earlier in the day


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Um.....sure...lol
> Actually this isn't possible bc Mike never stays til the end of any show unless he has to..lol
> So it would have had to be earlier in the day


LOL, may have been. I slept 0 hours the night before and clear thought was not happening. Came home and the wife said I looked like a drug addict with my red eyes and drooping face while stumbling all over LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> You recall at the end of the show after award when You, Howard and Mike were standing on the curb talking to Mark? I was next to him hehe. We'll do some talking soon enough I'm sure, there are a few shows and I want to hit all of them.


Creeper


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone plan on attending this show

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y-august-18th-erie-pa-2-times-meca-event.html


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ill be in nyc for my birfthday


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> ill be in nyc for my birfthday


Happy birthday, early.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> ill be in nyc for my birfthday


ill be there too


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks! Lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump for next Pottsville show, Sept 22 according to 12 volt Dave on the IASCA facebook page. Can't wait.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

is anyone planning going to the show on Sept. 22?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I will be there.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I'll be there if I remember

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I will be there.


Me too.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I mentioned to Dave that he should make a formal announcement on diyma about it. If he doesn't someone should just to get the word out. Not sure if it's my place to do that.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Josh will be the official MECA host, he should start a thread


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Depending on my points standing, I may make this show to qualify for finals.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Will the end of season (state finals) be at this location again? Anyone have dates?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Gary Mac said:


> Will the end of season (state finals) be at this location again? Anyone have dates?


Hey Gary 
Yes it will be held there again...the date is 9/22...I am meeting with 12volt Dave this weekend to finalize the sq judges and extend invitations to them...

Josh


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, that helps me with scheduling.


----------

